

Ultimate CDN Price calculator - Open Source - jimaek
http://www.cdncalc.com/

======
yeukhon
Here is a newbie question.

If I had a 1GB image for people to download, and say there are 1000 download,
does it mean I will consume 1GB x 1000?

Nice tool by the way.

~~~
toomuchtodo
If you're okay with it being served as a torrent, Amazon's S3 supports serving
objects as torrents to offload origin bandwidth usage:

[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/S3Torrent.htm...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/S3Torrent.html)

